# Anyone ever pre finished their decking before installation?



## hugh71158 (Jan 12, 2011)

Today sees the arrival of my 56 lengths of cedar for the newly built deck frame. I was wondering, has anyone finished the boards before installing them?

My thoughts on this are twofold:

1. I can apply the finished on all sides of the boards. The very low level of the deck will not allow access from beneath, so once the wood is screwed down I will only have top access

2. I can apply the finish in the garage. No bright sunlight, or schizophrenic Michigan weather changes.

Am I crazy????

Oh, should this timber be laid out for a few days before screwing down?

Thanks.

Hugh


----------



## hugh71158 (Jan 12, 2011)

that's convincing enough for me!

Thank you!

Hugh


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

made my deck and framing from standard framing (hem/fir)
rolled copper sulfate on all surfices
(the same stuff as PT)
and dabbed the ends as i cut them to fit
another coat after the screws on top

doesn't stop the sun and weather from working them over

but i fell better knowing i did what i could to stop mildew and moisture
and bugs

might do some deck paint when i get closer to finished
(hand rails and barbeque)

exterior wood needs all the help it can get
WR cedar is better for that
but will still turn to barn boards 
if left untreated


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

We pre finished our redwood before installing it. 
Used Sikkens. Great stuff.
Felt it necessary as the plant irrigation system will spray the underside.
BTW, check out the Trex installation system. No face screws. Real easy to use, too.


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

I think it would be marginally helpful to finish both sides of the board; better still if you could dip them and get more end-grain absorption.

If you do finish it, you will always have to refinish it. If you don't finish it, you'll never have to refinish it.

As for moisture, a meter would be best. Any meter-equipped LJs close enough to help?

The baords will shrink significantly in width if they are humid.

Adjust your spacing if you think they are going to get small.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Unless you are using something like purple heart, the wood is going to weather and dry out, if it is not
pressure treated lumber, then give a a good protective coating, both the deck and the supporting joists.
As Gene mentioned Sikkens is a great product. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## hugh71158 (Jan 12, 2011)

Gentlemen, thank you very much for the info.

The boards were delivered a little while ago and I took them straight into the garage.

My concern was laying all, or some, of the timber and it getting a soaking before I am able to treat it. Here in Michigan it's blisteringly hot one minute, and a torrential downpour the next. And the weather forecast seems a hit or a miss.

I suppose I will have to cover the deck during work until it's all done

Thanks again!

Hugh


----------

